# post pics of your big tanks 225g and bigger



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am gonna get my 360 and just love big tanks. Id love to see any tanks over 225. Post em up! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

That's my 265g tank (7ft long by 2ft wide and 2.5ft (30") tall). The rocks in there are mostly in the 50-80lb range.


----------



## cturner (Mar 21, 2006)

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling:

Only in my dreams!


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*My 400 Gallon tank, 60 species of cichlids*


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is my 265G discus tank:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> *My 400 Gallon tank, 60 species of cichlids*


WOW!

Got any more pictures?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

great pictures guys

check the "tanks" icons for more pics oscar....


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Ssssssspit_Fire, cool tank you have. :thumb: Are the plants real or silk?


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

1200L/300gal.


----------



## fishIZneat (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow Tommi

:drooling:


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

How do you all convince your spouses to let you keep such big tanks... I am soooo jealous!


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Just tell her she can pick out a couple of fish


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Tommi, very nice tank. What are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats 300x65x65.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

118 x 25.5 x 25.5 inches

Or roughly 10 x 2 x 2 feet.

8)


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

**** Tommi.

Great looking tank man!


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

anyone else? Please please


----------



## Ofir (Sep 4, 2002)

My 260G Kapampas and others:










Ofir


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Ofir,

what are those silvery triangular fish with yellow fins? They are very cool looking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> Ofir,
> 
> what are those silvery triangular fish with yellow fins? They are very cool looking.


I'm not Ofir but those are Monodactylus argenteus. They are brackish water fish but can adapt to freshwater and saltwater tanks fine, but I don't think they would breed in anything but brackish water...

A close relative of the M. argenteus is Monodactylus sebae which I think Ofir said in another post he had in his old tank.

~Ed


----------

